# Realistic Prop Eyeballs



## AnestheticX (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello everyone! Recently I have been created realistic human and monster prop eyes for animatronics and masks. I'm not a fan of the pin pong ball method, so I tried a new one. I really like how they are coming out!




























:jol:


----------



## hauntedkimmy (May 31, 2011)

Beautiful! May I ask what you use for your base?


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

looks great. what materials are used? molded?


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

beautiful eyes!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow they are Incredible. I especially like the reptillian ones.

So, what do you use instead of Ping Pong Balls??


----------



## AnestheticX (Jun 20, 2011)

hauntedkimmy said:


> Beautiful! May I ask what you use for your base?


Thank you! I feel horrible being so secretive but it took a year to figure out this process! I'm kind of a mad scientist about it!



niblique71 said:


> Wow they are Incredible. I especially like the reptillian ones.
> 
> So, what do you use instead of Ping Pong Balls??


Thank you so much! I make all kinds :jol:

Like I said, I feel really badly about being so secretive, but it took me a year to figure out the exact measurements, mixtures and whatnot. I'm super weird about giving it away, but I assure you they are far from ping pong balls!



DarkLore said:


> looks great. what materials are used? molded?


Thank you!

I give away no secrets my friend, I apologize! It was a yearly experiment!


----------



## AnestheticX (Jun 20, 2011)

CreeepyCathy said:


> beautiful eyes!


<3333 :jol:


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Great lookin' peepers!

I've used polyester resin found at craft stores to make great looking eyes. 
I'll try to post a tutorial later.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Not letting us in on your secret...aww. I completely understand though. Beautiful work...keep it under wraps until you are ready to let it go!


----------



## AnestheticX (Jun 20, 2011)

sickNtwisted said:


> Great lookin' peepers!
> 
> I've used polyester resin found at craft stores to make great looking eyes.
> I'll try to post a tutorial later.


Thanks!

Nice nice.


----------



## hauntedkimmy (May 31, 2011)

LOL, I somehow knew that would be the answer...a good artist never gives away her secrets and rightfully so!  They are beautiful and I love the realism to them.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

If you keep showing off such awesome props, we will start demanding how-to's from you. We won't accept the old "industry secret" excuse either! LOL, great work, those look awesome!


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

You can just use roll on deodorant balls. Ping pong balls are to big. Here is a tutorial to make good eyes. http://www.hauntershangout.com/home/easyeyes.asp You can buy the deodorant balls here.
http://monsterguts.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=41


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

wow, those look great!


----------

